# Guess the age!



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

What tree ad how old is it?! Little game Why not!!.. Trunk is 18"


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

52year old cedar now send me my prize


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like a softwood, but the photo is not to great. Does your camera have a macro setting, it gets better closeups. Tell me yours and I will tell you what mine is. A hint is it is posted on another forum I frequent about forests. It is a good illustration that age and size don't go hand in hand. I wish I had a photo of the rings from the cedar elm board I have been making into box, 30-50 rings per inch.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ya it's just a iPhone camera. The woodforum app let's me load the pic immediately pretty neat. Yours looks like something like in the pine family. I'll wing it! And say...baby fir! Or maybe cedar.. Mine is ??!...


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

jeffreythree said:


> Looks like a softwood, but the photo is not to great. Does your camera have a macro setting, it gets better closeups. Tell me yours and I will tell you what mine is. A hint is it is posted on another forum I frequent about forests. It is a good illustration that age and size don't go hand in hand. I wish I had a photo of the rings from the cedar elm board I have been making into box, 30-50 rings per inch.


*A suppressed nutmeg hickory cross section *Ring count is 49 or 50, 5" or so diameter, great smoking wood, light sweet flavor between true hickory and pecan. 
You really do have to love google!


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

It's just your basic red oak!


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Ibangwood said:


> It's just your basic red oak!


I was trying to think what was purple red, and the torn fibers in the cut was making me think softwood. Sure did not look like the cedar I cut though, and it was the only purple red wood I could think of.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> *A suppressed nutmeg hickory cross section *Ring count is 49 or 50, 5" or so diameter, great smoking wood, light sweet flavor between true hickory and pecan.
> You really do have to love google!


I should have left off suppressed fromt the name . It is amazing how quick you can find something with the right search words.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Siberian elm?


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

African Yohimbe?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> African Yohimbe?


Yohimbe. That's gotta be it. Looks really hard ......lol bad humor


----------

